
Show HN: Handy website that saves videos to your device (and other stuff) - SaveItOffline
http://www.saveitoffline.com
======
DrScump
I tried saving a Youtube video (to mp4) as a test, and the video ends up out
of sync with the audio (video .25-.5 seconds ahead).

